# How to cut logs into body-blanks



## Traivs (Aug 13, 2010)

I work at a summer camp where the site manager recently cut down a bunch of poplar trees. If I'd been here when he cut them up, I would've been able to pick what size I want the logs, but as it is, I'm going through the pile trying to find the largest pieces. 

So my question is this: What is the best way to cut up a log to make electric guitar body blanks? Some of the bigger pieces I've found have been around 20 inches long, with 14-16 inch diameter. I'm thinking I'd like them to be quartersawn, but I don't know what the most efficient way to do that is. I have access to axes, splitters, and the like, as well as a chainsaw. 

Anybody ever made their own blanks out of logs before?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

When you slice up a log, the easiest way is to flat slice the whole log, which gives you some flat sawn, rift sawn and a few quatered boards. If you want to truly quarter saw it, you first quarter the log, then slice the quarter sections perpendicular to the outer (bark) face. That gives the most quarter sawn planks but yeilds the narrowest planks as well.The thing is, however, 2" rough poplar will take a minimum of 2 years and more likely longer to properly air dry to 10 or 11 percent moisture content, then will have to be brought indoors in a heated environment to come down the last 4 or 5 percent before you can use it. It isnt a short term process. poplar is also prone to rotting very quicky so you need to have the wood piled propery with adequate ventilation, or it will start to mold.With what you can purchase kiln dried, properly seasoned american poplar for, i wouldnt bother with it myself. Then again, thats also due to me buyng at wholesale prices. It is a challange to work with green lumber, and get it to a usable form... Good luck, and have fun!AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

If you were asking how to physically cut the log... I suggest finding a person with a small band saw mill to cut it uo for you. There are a number of them around here, dont know about where you are. They usually charge by the hour ands that isnt a big job.You can use a chain saw if you have a long enough bar and a chain meant for ripping.An axe isnt much help.AJC


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Been there done that 

If you don't have saw mill to bring them to .I have ripped many with a chain saw & planed them to size with a surface planer 
Just cut your log the length of your blank & then rip it edge ways with the grain ,the saw will produce long shavings & it does make a mess
Try to keep your cuts parallel this will minimize planing later 
keep in mind ,If your blanks are big enough to make a body without laminating . you will want them a nice bit thicker than what ever your body thickness will be ,To account for shrinkage (poplar shrinks quite a bit ) & a plank that wide will CUP


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, I'd get some "end sealer" on them asap. As they dry, they will split and become unuseable. Even with end sealer they will split but not as badly. Usually you start with a larger piece so you can cut off the split ends and still have good sound wood left. 20 inches is cutting it pretty close. You need 18"+ for a tele or strat, even more for some others. You can rough cut out your peices with a chain saw, (about 3" thick) let them dry, trim them "straighter" on the band saw and then finish on a planer/tablesaw. Air drying can take years on a large piece btw. The oven works....sort of. It's a lot of trouble to go through.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Personally i would not use them as a 1 piece body blank ,I would rip them in two & make a two piece body ,the heart tends to crack on wide planks


----------



## Traivs (Aug 13, 2010)

I realize that it will be a while before this wood is usable, and I know it's not really expensive to just buy it; I'm mostly doing this for fun. Also, I like the idea of being involved in the building process from the beginning. 

No saw mills around here, I don't think. I live in Southwest Saskatchewan. I wouldn't be surprised if there were mills up north, but that doesn't help me a whole lot.

I cut some of the logs up with a chainsaw today. I wish they were a bit longer than 20", but beggars can't be choosers, right? I'll be waxing the ends tomorrow, and there are a few other logs I'll cut up in the next few weeks. We'll see how it turns out I guess. Maybe ten years from now I'll decide they're unusable, but at least I'm having fun now! 

Thanks for the input so far. Here's another question: I've heard of luthiers going out into the woods and actually picking a tree to cut down and use. Anybody ever done this?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Traivs said:


> Thanks for the input so far. Here's another question: I've heard of luthiers going out into the woods and actually picking a tree to cut down and use. Anybody ever done this?


I've been "watching" a maple out in the bush for years that's incredibly burled, twisted and knarly. I think it's got to have some great grain patterns going on in there. The thing is covered in burls top to bottom. When it finally blows over - it will be mine. 
As you say, it's more entertainment than practicality. You can't have an intrest in wood and not wonder what's inside a tree and how you can make something out of it.
But when I want to build a guitar - I'm going to go to a wood store, not for a walk in the woods.


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

I just watched that Godin video where Robert Godin gives a tour of his factory.
He's saying northern poplar is denser than southern, and has a nice weight.

As for that walk in the woods, "Art & Lutherie", a Godin subsidiary, is making beautiful acoustics.
That's what I bought for an acoustic, songwriting, non-plugging-in guitar.
They're making them out of fallen, found wood, silver maple and cherry.

If you have suitable pieces of wood, you have a great opportunity to make a wonderful instrument.
That's if you have a top piece and a bottom piece cut from the same wood like a sandwich.
That's how wood and grains are matched for truly acoustic instruments, rare for electric guitars.
It does make a nice difference.
Finding a clamp and saw to cut a guitar body sized piece will be industrial.
Arnie, of Arnie's Woodworking in Port Colborne, used his former INCO engineer job to do that for me.
Please, don't trust a plane to do everything. You might lose your favorite piece.
If your wood has a lot of interesting grain, sharpen the blade every couple of passes.
Take your time. Using your hands will familiarize you with the wood, if you get into it.


----------

